# Stick Fighting World appoints a Commissioner and Champion!



## James Miller (Jan 11, 2014)

*1-11-2014:

Stick Fighting World (SFW) in Hamilton, Ontario Canada appoints Presas Arnis Grand Master "Datu Tim" Hartman as the leagues commissioner. In addition Ryan "The Truth" Monolopolus became the SFW Lightweight Champion! More information to follow!



*


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jan 13, 2014)

*Here is some footage from the trailer we filmed. Looking forward to seeing the final cut!*


[video=vimeo;83944573]https://vimeo.com/83944573[/video]


----------



## Blindside (Jan 13, 2014)

Is it even possible to KO a person through that headgear?  

In reading the ruleset it is pretty hard to see how some of the rules work.  How is clinching dealt with?  Throws?  Groundwork?  

I'd love to see actual matches to see how this ruleset plays out.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jan 14, 2014)

We are in the process of refining the rules as well as adding different divisions including a journeyman division with padded sticks. Our first event will be February 8th in Hamilton, Ontario.


----------



## Blindside (Jan 14, 2014)

Cool, looks like fun and really like the fishbowl idea.  But how does someone become a champion of the league at whatever weight class if the ruleset hasn't been worked out?


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jan 15, 2014)

Ryan became the champion using the rules that were in place. I've been asked as the commissioner to help make improvements on different facets of the league including the rules.


----------



## Blindside (Jan 15, 2014)

Can I make a suggestion that you minimize headgear?  Fencing masks would make fights far more interesting than kendo or WEKAF gear.  Current fencing masks do a good job balancing protection vs. pain, which is pretty good since they aren't designed for it.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jan 15, 2014)

Already in the works.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jan 22, 2014)

This is the STICKFIGHTING WORLD (SFW) Trailer that Ryan, Scott and I filmed. Not only did I played the referee, I also fought a couple round with Ryan. I'm the guy in the Datu's Tribe hoodie running up the wall of the "TANK".


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Feb 16, 2014)

Ryan and I doing a little light sparring before going out on our respective Valentines dinners. Round one was with padded sticks and round 2 was with rattan. Real hard to keep from stabbing.


----------

